# R G B values ?



## Slyleibo (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear All,

Is there anyway to read actual RGB values instead of the percentages that are given by default underneath the histogram?

Many thanks


----------



## Slyleibo (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok - discovered the answer ...... Soft Proofing


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 11, 2013)

The "actual" values are the percentages.  The 0-255 are output estimates based upon the soft proofing.


----------

